# Think I got the hang of this...lol



## CarpetBagger (Sep 21, 2009)

Its getting better!!


----------



## CarpetBagger (Sep 21, 2009)

been busy...lol


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Lookin' pretty good....too bad walleye seasons over, I bet you can't wait to put 'em to the test. 

So what clearcoat did you find to work best for you?


----------



## CarpetBagger (Sep 21, 2009)

LoL I sprayed a few up with laquer and a few with acrylic...Eh it seems ok...The actylic actually seemed to put a better finish both in smoothness and durability. However I still feels like i can get under the paint with my finger nail and pick it off...

The devcon 30 epoxy on smooth blades seems bullet proof...On hammered or hex patterns which is what I use all of the time, I get the same feeling, but it takes some effort...I started putting on a little thicker...well see how it holds up...

Best i would say Devcon...2nd be spray acrylic.

Id love to get a 2 part clear coat epoxy I could spray and have enough time to clean out my brush..


----------



## silver shad (Jun 18, 2006)

Those look great.


----------



## muskyslayer96 (Feb 28, 2009)

Absolutely BEAUTIFUL!

Nice job,

MS


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

CarpetBagger said:


> Id love to get a 2 part clear coat epoxy I could spray and have enough time to clean out my brush..


This sounds like a good idea. I've been using acetone to clean my acid brushes instead of throwing them out. I wonder if a 50/50 mix of epoxy/acetone would be thin enough to spray yet still cure after the acetone evaporates? Perhaps use a Preval sprayer so as not to risk wrecking your airbrush.

Almost forgot, blades look awesome! Really like the chicken wing and huckleberry patterns.


----------



## CarpetBagger (Sep 21, 2009)

The devcon put on just a tad thicker is pretty much the way to go IMO. I think i finally got the hang of my brush and the clearing process...Im just not real crazy about the process of clearing by brushing it on, but the end result is great for my personal usage. I too clean out the acid brushes for multiple uses...so far im getting like 3-4 uses out of each one before i forget and leave it set out...lol another quarter to the good i suppose...

So far I have like 400 willow leafs painted up...Some nice, some not my best work...lol

By far my favs are the Chicken Wing. This purple one next to the chicken wing looks amazing cleared off I used a pearl purple and the depth of color i got out of it is pretty amazing it just looks like a central basin fish killer. Odd enough with all this painting I have been doing I have yet to paint up my all time fish killer...Silver watermellon...Those are probaly going to be made up in groups of 25...lol

I sprayed a few up with House of Kolor paint this weekend. The control and feed of the house of kolor paints it a little better than createx, however im not near as satisfied with the end results. Createx is safer to spray and actually gives a better end result...Im gonna stick with it...


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

> By far my favs are the Chicken Wing. This purple one next to the chicken wing looks amazing cleared off I used a pearl purple and the depth of color i got out of it is pretty amazing it just looks like a central basin fish killer. Odd enough with all this painting I have been doing I have yet to paint up my all time fish killer...Silver watermellon...Those are probaly going to be made up in groups of 25...lol


Not much those dumb eyes in Erie won't hit!

Always nice to have perdy lures tho!


----------



## CarpetBagger (Sep 21, 2009)

Actually I have standards...Kinda crazy im painting up 20 or 30 different colors when I have the best success on about 6...lol all practice i guess...

Watermellon, Boy Girl, Purple Scale, Purple/Pink, and Rasberry Dolphin I use these generally everyday i fish...

The chicken wing lure doesnt seem to start working for me till late august or early september

Soon im gonna start on some lures...Just got in a small shipment from reef runner..I have a few colors id like to put on some bare nakeds


----------

